# Peeing in food bowl



## x0deex0 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello guys, 
my Jupiter pees in her food bowl. I noticed when I was wiping down her food bowl and it had these weird stains at the bottom, she eats pellet cat food. I tried changing her food bowls on the other end of her bin since they used to be by her wheel/potty. But when I moved them she was still peeing in them. I usually feed her at night the pellets and a few crickets and i wake up to the dirty bowls. Is this normal? Any idea what else to try?


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

How old is she, is she a baby? 
On a couple of occasions my boy used to poop in his water bowl! >< 
So does she still eat the food pellets? If she's urinating on them this would make them go all soggy and mushy or is she peeing in the bowl once it's empty?

Not sure how normal it is but assume they're more likely to if their babies. How deep is the food bowl and is it big enough for her to sit in it? Perhaps you could try changing bowls to something she wouldn't be able to get into (but still be able to eat from with ease)? Do you use a liter tray full of litter pellets? I'd try litter training her if you can. Not sure what bedding you are using but if loose bedding, pick up any urinated bits and pieces of poop and put it in the tray so she starts associating it as a toilet area.

Hopefully someone else will add in on this too, as this is just my opinion


----------



## Pennythepog (Mar 19, 2018)

My hedgie does that on occasion she’s only 4 months old I’m still trying to litter train her. I think for mine it’s just that she steps in her water bowl when she drinks and her feet are usually poopy so it washes off in there. I just refresh her water anytime I’m up during the night and I’m the morning.


----------



## x0deex0 (Mar 9, 2018)

She is about to turn two so definitely not a baby. She is in fleece bedding and her food bowl is like the normal small animal food bowls it’s kinda deep so the mealworms don’t escape when I feed her those once in a while.


----------

